

Phono 0.2 Released (jQuery plugin) - loopingrage
http://blog.phono.com/2011/03/10/phonosdk-version-0-2-releases-with-echo-suppression/

======
diggz
Does this release automatically upgrade the WordPhone Wordpress "click to
call" plugin or do I have to change something?
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wordphone/>

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
You will need to change the phono.js URL from 1.0 to 2.0 like this:

<http://s.phono.com/releases/0.2/jquery.phono.js>

That's it!

------
runT1ME
Guys are doing great things, keep it up! Will your server side stuff always be
backed by Tropo or are there plans to make the provider integration more
pluggable?

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
One of the cool things about PhonoSDK is that you can talk to ANY SIP endpoint
directly from your web browser. This allows you to actually by-pass Tropo if
you wanted to (not sure why you would want to though :)

BTW, You can also attach your Phono app to Voxeo Evolution's IVR hosting
platform the same way you connect it to Tropo with an app id!

~~~
runT1ME
Well, I agree Tropo is pretty cool but sometimes clients want to use a
different SIP trunking provider. Thanks for the response.

------
ChrisMatthieu
This release includes echo suppression!

~~~
relix
Great! Does this also have a fix for the incoming call digit bug? (I notified
you guys here <http://www.phono.com/forums/1/topics/111> )

------
jdupree
Echo suppression = big deal.

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
no headphones required!

